# Do autosmart do anything that resembles AG 'aqua wax'?



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

as title really, i go through aqua wax like nobodys buisness and the trade alternative 'express wax' isnt cheap @ 30 quid for 5l.

Just wondering if AS did an alternative with the nice consistancy of aqua wax.

Cheers

Jay


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

they do aquawax which you put through lance it is blue in colour good tackle.helps aid drying and gives it a wax at same time.dont know if its same stuff as autoglym


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

yes aquawax, i put very little around 10ml ish in a trigger spray bottle and then top up with water, great drying aid.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Tango is more similar to the product you mention.

Dilute 50ml in a sprayer with 500ml of water. Spray on a wet car then dry as normal to give a just waxed/water beading finish. You can increase or decrease the dilution of 50ml but thats what i use and im happy with.

Autosmart Aquawax is more of a rinse aid/water repellent.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys, think i will go with tango.

i'm gonna give autosmart products a try as a change 

i love the highstyle, so hope the tango is good.

cheers


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

330ci said:


> thanks guys, think i will go with tango.
> 
> i'm gonna give autosmart products a try as a change
> 
> ...


Let us know how you get on with it in the Autosmart section on here when you try it.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tango is expensive as a drying aid ! I use aquawax at 10:1 . I only use tango on door shuts etc of dark cars and use as a drying aid if I run out of aquawax


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm not so familliar with the term 'drying aid' 

i want something that gives a simmlar finish to autoglym aqua wax which has a canubra wax content and gives a 'just waxed' look. 

does tango not do this?

thanks for the help


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

They both do mate to be honest , although tango is sold as a trim dressing . It does work well as a spray wax, just up to preference


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers mate not sure weather to go for autosmart aqua wax or the tango then?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Tango!

Autosmarts Aquawax is nothing like the other product your used to using.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers mate, its not expensive anyway - so will go for that one


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

What about Cherry Glaze? Would say that was more similar than Tango imo and is also a spray on formula.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

is it? i thought cherry glaze was like a polish . on ebay it says 'simmlar to SRP' so thought it was a bit more viscous - i.e. not despensible in a spray bottle.

please enlighten me.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

330ci said:


> is it? i thought cherry glaze was like a polish . on ebay it says 'simmlar to SRP' so thought it was a bit more viscous - i.e. not despensible in a spray bottle.
> 
> please enlighten me.


I havent used it for a few years but it was definitely sprayable. Mirror Image is more like SRP to anything else AS I,ve used.

Have you been on the AS website?Click on the trade products and theres descriptions of the polishes on there.

Cherry Glaze
The fastest, easiest polish on the market. Rapid and easy to apply and dries extremely quickly saving time for the valeter. Especially good as a PDI polish or for removing fingerprints.


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Demon Shine has zero carnauba content but is an impressive drying aid, quick detailer and gloss enhancer for the price. Can still get 5l for £1.98 at some Morrisons! Dilutes down aswell.. :-D


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

don't like demon shine give it away the last 5l i had. just didn't get on with it, didn't have the same content as AG aqua wax. might order 250ml of cherry glaze, see what its like


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Cherry Glaze is nothing like Aquawax or SRP. Its a fast wax that can be sprayed onto a DRY car. You would not spray Cherry Glaze onto a wet car. It wont mix with water. 

Tango can be used on a dry,wet,whatever car you want and also has other uses as well. Dilute to suit the job in hand.

Autosmart Aquawax is similar to Demon Shine but much more concentrated.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

so i can still put cherry glaze in a bottle & spray?

cheers


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

330ci said:


> so i can still put cherry glaze in a bottle & spray?
> 
> cheers


Yes and tbh I didnt realise you could use Autoglym Aquawax on wet paintwork.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

I use alot of AS..

Tango - Orange liquid, dilutable and sprayable in a bottle (1:10). Wash car, spray Tango all over it and pressure rinse off, watch the insane water beading and therefore easier drying. Will give a just waxed look and is safe on all areas.

Or - use neat and use to clean/protect dirty areas such as shuts and grease etc

Cherry glaze - 1:10 dilution and is basically a carnauba based quick detailer/pdi. Not bad but there are better out there. Also, is NOT abrasive as is just a QD.

Try Tango, is pretty cheap lasts ages when used correctly and not much needed for complete aid of drying of a vehicle and sounds like what you are after.

P.s. even on completely unprotected cars/no water beading, spray tango all over lightly then pressure wash off..voila, impressive water beading!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

listen to the doc...........


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Gleams said:


> I use alot of AS..
> 
> Tango - Orange liquid, dilutable and sprayable in a bottle (1:10). Wash car, spray Tango all over it and pressure rinse off, watch the insane water beading and therefore easier drying. Will give a just waxed look and is safe on all areas.
> 
> ...


You cant dilute Cherry Glaze unless your diluting it with a hydrocarbon? Its completely the wrong kind of product for what the OP wants.

I think your meaning Reglaze which is purely a concentrated carnauba QD. There are no silicones in Reglaze so it wont give the same gloss boost or repel water like Tango does.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm getting a little confused now mate - 

here's what i do for a better idea of what i need.

wash car, dry off with waffle weave, use aqua wax in the spray format (When car is dry) buff off to give a nice shine.

is the tango the best for this or cherry glaze?

thanks again


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

330ci said:


> i'm getting a little confused now mate -
> 
> here's what i do for a better idea of what i need.
> 
> ...


So your drying the car off first? Isnt Aquawax supposed to be sprayed on the car whilst its wet,wiped over then buffed off?

If your drying the car first then you can use either Cherry Glaze or Tango.

You really dont need to dry the car off if your using either Aquawax or Tango and should really spray them onto the wet car and then wipe over,allow to dry then buff with a seperate cloth.

I would still go for Tango even on a dry car as you can use it over all the entire car plastics included and it will dress them too whilst you wouldnt really want to purposely put Cherry Glaze onto the plastics if you can help it.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

It can be used wet or dry I just prefer to use it when dry as I can get away with just using one microfibre. Will get tango then mate thanks for your help


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Serious said:


> listen to the doc...........


seriously, LISTEN TO THE DOCTOR!!

i love a forum, you get given the advice you need, then others contradict said advice :lol: he works for autosmart ffs :lol:

simple, get tango AND aquawax!! :lol:


----------

